# Question about selling goat milk in NY



## tltater (Jul 13, 2004)

I would like to be able to have enough does to sell extra milk to people in the area but don't know where to start to look for laws and such on being able to do this. Anyone else in NY selling milk? Where did you go for the law aspect? How much do you charge? I don't know of too many people in my area that have goats and I don't know of anyone that sells it(doesn't mean it doesn't happen but...) I would like to be legal...don't want to have any problems...have some neighbors that are always in somebody elses business. Any and all help in this is appreciated!

Thanks
Tracy
Southwestern, NY


----------



## homebirtha (Feb 19, 2004)

It looks like it's legal in NY, with some inspections and provisions. 

http://www.realmilk.com/milk-laws-4.html#ny


----------



## tltater (Jul 13, 2004)

I did read that as well but would like more information on what exactly the regulations are. Do they have to do an inspection at my home? If I can't have any animals coming into my kitchen this isn't possible so I will have to build a barn with a seperate milk room with refrigerators and freezers, so on and so forth. So just wanting to get the specifics. Just not quite sure who to contact to do this!

Thanks!
Tracy


----------



## mundamanu (Oct 22, 2004)

tltater,

You want to contact the Division of Milk Control and Dairy Services of the New York State Department of Agriculture and Markets (http://www.agmkt.state.ny.us/DI/DIHome.html) to find out what the regulations are to sell fluid milk in New York State.

I have a pdf copy of the relevant sections of the New York State Codes Rules and Regulations, which was forwarded to my by a representative of Ag and Markets. If you want a copy, send me a pm and I'll forward it and the person's name and e-mail address to you.

New York State follows the USDA Pasteurized Milk Ordinance, a copy of which you can find here (http://www.cfsan.fda.gov/~ear/pmo03toc.html [also available in PDF from that page]).

Basically, in order to sell fluid milk for human consumption in New York State you have to have a Grade A dairy. If all you are looking to do is sell surplus milk, satisfying the regulations is likely going to be cost prohibitive.

It is legal in New York to sell raw milk if you have a special raw milk license. The Division of Milk Safety unfortunately frowns on pursuing the license. I think right now there are only something like three dairies in the whole state licensed to sell raw milk.

Goat milk, especially raw goat milk, will definitely command a premium pricewise. We sell a local, low-temp., small-batch pasteurized, NON-organic cow's milk for $2.19 a half gallon at the store I work at. If you can get $4.40 per gallon for non-organic cows milk, I imagine you could easily get $6.00 per gallon for goats milk. I have heard as high as $11.00 per gallon for goats milk in metropolitan areas.

I hope this helps point you in the right direction.


----------



## tltater (Jul 13, 2004)

Thank you soooo much! When I first decided to get goats, we had some people over hear us talking about trying goats milk and such, and alot of people would ask us if we sold it or new anyone who did because such and such needed it blah blah blah. Too bad New York is so strict...because I know the goats milk in the stores are NASTY! Reason I was afraid to try it when we got goats. I remember trying it as a kid. My cousin had to have it for allergy purposes and it was HORID! 

Thanks again for the info and pointing me in the direction to find out all I need to know!

Tracy
Southwestern, NY


----------

